# Monomoy 14 Flats Boat Build Thread



## mcA896 (Oct 19, 2010)

This will be the build thread for my current project, a 14' flats boat of my own design. I'll call it the Monomoy 14, since it will mainly be poled in the flats of Monomoy Island for Stripers, and she shall be named "So Fly". 

The hull is a Glen L designed V bottom planing type. I got it for free from a guy on CL who had cut a huge hole in the bottom (as you see) for a jet drive installation. I originally was going to follow through with this idea, but then I thought "Self, you already built a hydroplane for fast fun, it's time for a fushin' boat". And I remembered all the great ideas I had for a flats boat last year when I was looking for a project and went with the hydro instead.

13' 9'' LOA, Max. Beam 52", 15'' transom for short shaft outboard power. Power will be a 20-25 HP electric start (mainly for the alternator capabilities) 2 stroke on a jack/setback bracket. Tiller steer. Epoxied and taped seams inside, 6 oz. glass outside. Sea foam hull with white deck and cockpit. Poling platform powdercoated white.

It's going to be styled after the Hell's Bay Skate and the Venganza Skimmer. 

I'll fabricate a poling platform for it. Stowage under aft deck, fuel tank and battery under casting deck. Rod holders under gunwales. Igloo Marine 25 cooler in center of cockpit for beer/fish and for a buddy to sit on. 

It may seem like alot to take on, but if you were to picture it in steps like I am in my head, it really is a simple build.

What I started with:



















Filling big holes.


















Transom cut down 5"









Tonight I finished filling the hole in the transom. Tomorrow I'll be taping all the seams and cutting the athwartship frames and stringers.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site and thanks for sharing! How on earth did you build up those chines? Looks rounded? Which Glen L design is it?


----------



## mcA896 (Oct 19, 2010)

The previous owner did some MESSY glue work, and the chines are his doing. It is a stitch and glue constructed hull, so the chines are formed by the angles at which the plywood panels mate. The stitches are still in, and nothing on the exterior has been trimmed. The heavy glue work is why the chines look rounded, it is actually a hard chine hull.

It is the Glen L Bingo that has been lengthened by apprx. 1'

http://www.boatdesigns.com/13-Bingo-SG-deep-vee-runabout/products/306/


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool starting point. Welcome to the site. Hopefully you will be able to progress faster than my current project, I started hard and heavy with mine to, then got hit with a few unexpected expenses..... and progress is now at a stand still.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

with the hole already there, cut a little more and itd be a great tunnle hull 
cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks tippy! ;D keep the project going.....it does looks like chit. . J/k


----------

